# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for July 2006



## KristinB (Jul 22, 2006)

Many thanks to Mark Beales, who has submitted reviews for 10 Worldmark resorts in Australia & New Zealand, along with many photos.  Since my hands are about to fall off from adding all the photos to the database, I'm just going to list the resorts.  All the reviews are available from the page I linked above.

*New*
Worldmark Kirra Beach
Worldmark Flynn's Beach
Worldmark Pokolbin Hill/Worldmark Pokolbin Hills Chateau Resort
Worldmark Lakes Entrance
Worldmark Seven Mile Beach
Worldmark Ballarat
Worldmark Rotorua (New Zealand)

*Updated*
Worldmark Golden Beach
Worldmark Port Stephens
Worldmark Coffs Harbour


----------



## KristinB (Aug 2, 2006)

*Updated*

Boambee Bay Resort
Australia
Review by: Lyndon Andrews


----------

